# a trial of new product from Russ @ Reflectology



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

NOW WITH AN ADDED BEADING AND SHEETING VIDEO

Firstly a big thanks to Russ @ Refelctology for sending me some samples to evaluate for him

Picked the wifes car as its not been cleaned for about 3 weeks
so lots of pics and a little video

The views here are only my findings ,I used the products as instructed to by Russ

First up is a very interesting product

R1NE 76% concenrtrate product

All in One Cleaner....Foam/Shampoo/Wheel Cleaner/Degreaser etc....Dilution ratios....20ml per 10 ltres water for shampoo....you could go slightly more or slightly less if you want....between 50-80ml in a litre bottle for foam...if it dries on before you get round dont worry as it still actively cleans but its dwell is about 5-7minutes....1-10 and 1-20 respectively for degreaser and maintenance wheel cleaner...

i mixed a bottle up for the wheels at 1:20 for the wheels
then i snowfoamed with the same product @ 25mls in a 500ml snow foam lance

then i made a shampoo up at 20mls in 10litres

an outstanding product
very versatile,and does what i was told it would,and it did it very well

R2WO quick detailer

Shake it to activate it and make sure its well mixed...especially in colder temps....spray onto cloth then wipe on panel and buff off....i think you will be surprised at it.... i was

R5VE lockdown sealant

this has PTFE in which lays near the surface to aid in water sheeting and non stick etc....use a foam applicator to apply a few drops to then wipe on leave for a few minutes and buff to a menacing shine....

so onto the pics,a little description on each ,and at the end my thoughts



















wheels cleaned with cleaner at 1:20 dilution agitated with ez detail brushes etc,certainly cleans










now the rear wheel cleaned










heres the dirt on the side ,before being snowfoamed,try to look at the dirt
agian using the same product at dilution of 25mls in a 500ml bottle










after about 5 mins dwell time,its runny as im used to using actimoouse
but all i have done is jetwash off and was left with this result










heres the dirt from earlier on ,this is just after snowfoaming and jet washing off,its shifted the grime










then onto the shampoo,again used only R1NE diluted 20mls in 10l of warm water










I then hand polished using Wolfgang paint cleanser to remove all traces of previuos wax/sealants etc

now onto applying the Lockdown sealant,this is all i used on the drivers front wing
it goes on so easy,let it haze and then wipe off,again its a breeze to remove,no effort at all,and certainly leaves a stuuning shine

look at the video as this next bit is hard to describe,the paint on the drivers side has had Lockdown applied the passenger side hasnt,look at how slippy and slick the surface has become ,the towel glides off,amazing,dirt shouldnt now stick to this slippy surface










after going around the whole car,with Lockdown i went around with the Quick detailer,again very easy to use and leaves a stunning slick finish

Russ ,youve certainly got a range of easy to use,versatile products
they clean as they should so many uses from the one product
I hope that you bring these to the market soon,cracking products,that work .its as simple as that.......well done to Reflectology:thumb:































































































































A LITTLE VIDEO TO WATCH,WATCH THE TOWEL SLIDE OFF!!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent review Steve, I used the R1NE a few weeks ago & was very impressed. The products from Russ look great.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Look really good, for the wheels, is all you used was a EZ brush with the product at 20:1 or was there contact with a sponge/mitt also?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice finish on the car :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

They look like some great products with impressive results.
I like how versatile R1NE is 

I'd love to try the R5VE on my R5 :lol: ... I'll get my coat.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

They look like cracking products :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Excellent review Steve, I used the R1NE a few weeks ago & was very impressed. The products from Russ look great.


cant fault these at all,works just as promised



Sparky160 said:


> Look really good, for the wheels, is all you used was a EZ brush with the product at 20:1 or was there contact with a sponge/mitt also?


these wheels are sealed with Zaino zcs,thats all i used a ez detail brush and a smaller detail brush



Trip tdi said:


> Very nice finish on the car :thumb:


thank you,it does look better in the flesh,its never looked as crisp and a deep red,im very happy,even old lad up road commented on it



scratcher said:


> They look like some great products with impressive results.
> I like how versatile R1NE is
> 
> I'd love to try the R5VE on my R5 :lol: ... I'll get my coat.


yes,certainly a winner for me,its lots of things all in one ,just alter the dilution rates



jlw41 said:


> They look like cracking products :thumb:


they certainly are,in aweird way i want it to be wet in the morning ,so i can see the finish,will post pics up


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn it Steve! I'm trying to save money.

Great review from a man I trust to display his true feelings. Car looks awesome and products are even better. I am a slut for new products so fingers crossed they come out and I will give them a whurl.

Big thanks for the review.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheers Steve appreciate it mate....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Reflectology said:


> Cheers Steve appreciate it mate....


Not a problem at all

cracking products,i can see these doing very well for you

well done to you, for developing these


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Great job:thumb:


Thanks Tony
this morning no beading ,but an insane shine
going to try these on my met blue car next to see how that looks


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice choice of music by Claude Debussy too mate... 'The Girl With The Flaxen Hair' )

Oh.... Nice product view too fella! The sealant looks impressive.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work,good write up.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

CosmicPag said:


> Nice choice of music by Claude Debussy too mate... 'The Girl With The Flaxen Hair' )
> 
> Oh.... Nice product view too fella! The sealant looks impressive.


i found it as a sample on my pc,do like a little clasical though now and then

sealant and the R1NE are very very good



colarado red said:


> Top work,good write up.


thank you,hopefully it will put the products out to a wider audience


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

I've shared your thread on Civinfo Steve, hope you don't mind.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> I've shared your thread on Civinfo Steve, hope you don't mind.


not at all matey

can you send me a link

am off to see snowfoam lance man

catch you soon


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> not at all matey
> 
> can you send me a link
> 
> ...


Here you go http://www.civinfo.com/forum/general-commercial-posts/86839-product-release.html#post1395434


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Here you go http://www.civinfo.com/forum/general-commercial-posts/86839-product-release.html#post1395434


cheers shaun


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks a very interesting product. When is this available russ and how to we get it!!

Thanks rick.

ps, I might just let you do mine steve, lol


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Couple of great reviews there Steve, video is great too!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Couple of great reviews there Steve, video is great too!


thanks

funny thing is wifey missed the first cloth on the drivers side
it slid off a bit quicker than she thought it would

get in touch , there might be a sample


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Steve both you and Shaun are doing your best for this cheers....


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Interesting although the video is just a slideshow of the images I was expecting some action lol.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

AdnanKhan said:


> Interesting although the video is just a slideshow of the images I was expecting some action lol.


ah sorry,,just a towel to show you how slippy the surface is

what would you have liked to have seen??


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

How do I get my hands of a wee sample of this to try?

I'm doing something similar with an LSP safe wheel cleaner just for the lols, so far it's played the role of a wheel cleaner, a TFR remover, a degreaser, a generic APC, it's been applied through a snow foam - and the final experiment is to use it as a car shampoo.

R1NE (or multi-purpose products like this) is the way forward peeps. :thumb:


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

looks great product steve i know id be interested in a multi purpose product like R1NE specially with results you got:thumb:
noticed its been applied nearly a week now that R5VE lockdown sealant knowing are yorkshire weather it will have been raing today so how is the beading,finish holding up?:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice review steve looks good.very innovative product the R1NE russ has created,hats off to the man,ill be supporting it,and the lockdown when they become available


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Nice review steve looks good.very innovative product the R1NE russ has created,hats off to the man,ill be supporting it,and the lockdown when they become available


i know they are for sale on the bay

was talking to Russ the other day and he mentioned about doing a trial pack

but hell be able to tell you more about that :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice review Steve :thumb:


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

just seen the product on the bay well worth the price for a multi use protect such as what Russ has produced


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

was talking to Russ the other day

i now belive that hes doing some trial bottles of these very good products for people to try out

contact Russ @Reflectology for these

250ml R-1NE
250ml R-2WO
100ml R-5VE

£15 delivered...

Reason only 100ml of Sealant is because it goes a long way and will out last the other 2....


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have had a 500ml bottle of the Super Cleaner deliverd and hope its as good as made out as it could save me so much money and space, fingers crossed for a dry Weekend so I can play


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

dont forget to say what its like
be honest in your answers,that way products can improved on etc,genuine feedback is whats needed


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> dont forget to say what its like
> be honest in your answers,that way products can improved on etc,genuine feedback is whats needed


I will mate, so what sort of dilution in a 1L Snowfoam bottle is best and will it be LSP Safe and as a Prewash through a Pressure Sprayer


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

It would help if I read the post properly as my question is answerd :lol: except as a Prewash being sprayed on


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> It would help if I read the post properly as my question is answerd :lol: except as a Prewash being sprayed on


dont know is the honest answer,never used it as a pre wash,infact i dont use pre washers at all,just rinse off the heavy stuff,snowfoam,rinse,shampoo

try it that way

if you really want i would put around 20mls in a 500ml bottle as a pre wash,but its so versatile,i would play with the concentration a little

let us all know what you find works


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

I'll post up a thread tomorrow (hopefully) as the LockDown sealant is going on mine


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking forward to shaun and shineys reports

get your samples from russ have a play,i think youll be suprised


----------



## jjbennett (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought one of his trial pack kits, can't wait to have a play when the weather gives me a chance!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> looking forward to shaun and shineys reports
> 
> get your samples from russ have a play,i think youll be suprised


Weather is looking good for tomorrow, to strip back all previous & apply the LockDown (R5VE) :detailer:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Weather is looking good for tomorrow, to strip back all previous & apply the LockDown (R5VE) :detailer:


thats what im waiting for...go away rain.....we want to detail and polish


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> thats what im waiting for...go away rain.....we want to detail and polish


Indeed, although I won't be polishing, only got about 4hrs time tomorrow.


----------

